# Brooks range caribou and moose



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So we are headed to Alaska for a hunt in September. We are going to chase some caribou and moose. After talking to the outfitter I have some questions. 
For anyone that has hunted there. 
What are the best parka and pants for this hunt. 
What are the best boots. (Outfitter recommended hip or chest waders and good waterproof boots) 
Any gear suggestions?
We are limited to 70Lbs per person so weight is an issue. 

Any help would be appreciated. I just don't want to go and wish I had brought something I didn't think about.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Who are you flying with.
We went on the North Slope of the Brooks for caribou last year.
I went with Sitka dewpoint for the rain gear and then Lowa Hunter gtx evo boots with OR gaiters. It worked great but if you are chasing moose I would thing that a hip or chest wader would probably be better. Its going to be stupid expensive but you can beat Simms.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

On my tundra hunts we've found that the heavy duty herters chest waders for like $100 are best. They are tough, get it a size to large for mobility, and buy the ones that have the neoprene booty and get a good pair of wader boots to go with them. The thick canvas like material, even though it doesn't breathe all that great, stands up to all the sticks and sharp rocks when you have to scramble on all fours to stalk. On our first trip, my dad had a nice $400 pair of reinforced breathables that by day three had about a dozen holes.

Have a riot!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Who are you flying with.
> We went on the North Slope of the Brooks for caribou last year.
> I went with Sitka dewpoint for the rain gear and then Lowa Hunter gtx evo boots with OR gaiters. It worked great but if you are chasing moose I would thing that a hip or chest wader would probably be better. Its going to be stupid expensive but you can beat Simms.


Arrow head outfitters.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Arrow head outfitters.


I would love to hear your report on this hunt! I contacted Arrowhead Outfitters over the weekend about a hunt next fall.

Quick question for those who have hunted Alaska, it is a regulation that you have to bring the ribs out with the meat attached or can you do a rib roll?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Who are you flying with.
> We went on the North Slope of the Brooks for caribou last year.
> I went with Sitka dewpoint for the rain gear and then Lowa Hunter gtx evo boots with OR gaiters. It worked great but if you are chasing moose I would thing that a hip or chest wader would probably be better. Its going to be stupid expensive but you can beat Simms.


Sorry, Hoopermat, I am not trying to hijack your thread!

mtnrunner260, care to share your adventure with the rest of us??? I am very interested in doing a caribou/moose hunt in the next couple years.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I would love to hear your report on this hunt! I contacted Arrowhead Outfitters over the weekend about a hunt next fall.
> 
> Quick question for those who have hunted Alaska, it is a regulation that you have to bring the ribs out with the meat attached or can you do a rib roll?


Arrowhead came highly recommended from a friend. 
They have been out with them every year for like ten years. 
One of them lives in Alaska so I trust their opinion. But everyone is different on gear to bring so that's why I ask the questions. 
I do like the equipment rental. We have six people going so the cost will be shared. This trip is a graduation present for my daughter. She has always wanted to go to Alaska.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now where it gets tricky. Is we will hunt caribou first. Then we have to move camp to hunt moose. So we will pack up and be relocated by the outfitter. And only four of us are going for moose. One of the people recommended four to six people just because of the amount of packing you will be doing. If all tag out that's four moose we will have to pack to the lake. And that's a lot of packing. 
I'm pretty excited for this trip but it will be costly.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

In an attempt to avoid hijacking this thread here is a link to my Alaska experience.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/144129-alaska-caribou.html#post1487609


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I would love to hear your report on this hunt! I contacted Arrowhead Outfitters over the weekend about a hunt next fall.
> 
> Quick question for those who have hunted Alaska, it is a regulation that you have to bring the ribs out with the meat attached or can you do a rib roll?


It depends on the unit. It's on page 22 of the regs (proclamation). Some units you can remove the meat from the ribs. A lot of guys recommend taking pictures of the bones when you're done to prove you're not guilty of wanton waste.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Hoopermat said:


> So we are headed to Alaska for a hunt in September. We are going to chase some caribou and moose. After talking to the outfitter I have some questions.
> For anyone that has hunted there.
> What are the best parka and pants for this hunt.
> What are the best boots. (Outfitter recommended hip or chest waders and good waterproof boots)
> ...


Jealous! How awesome!


----------

